# Reinstalled Windows..no internet?



## Shoorty123 (Jan 3, 2008)

Okay so i recently reinstalled windows for a courrupt file error..and everything went fine...and then i plugged in my internet cord into the computer and it said no internet connectivity. I have restarted my computer and all that good stuff, but still no internet...I know the problem is in my computer i just dont know how to fix it. I have Embarq High Speed Internet. Windows XP. Also it says to activate windows again...but i have to go and buy windows service pack 2 anyway...because i lost my prodcut key and they cant give me a new one!!  Could that be the problem? I highly doubt it...but any advice or anything would be greatly appreciated!! thank you so much!!:grin:

PS. I am sending packets but not recieving any...and the green light in the Internet PORT is green so i know its on or whatever. Im using an Ethernet Cord..its the correct cord. Bleh, i also used my other computers CD..its a compaq to install windows would that make a difference on my HP, I formatted my computer using it...idk if that would change anything?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you install the chipset drivers and network drivers for your machine?

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Make *and* model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* model of the router.
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make/model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP2, Vista, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.




On any problem computer, I'd also like to see this:

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Shoorty123 (Jan 3, 2008)

Its Wired. Windows XP home edition.Service pack 1.Its a HP. I dunt know the model!! and not sure bout the the modem but it doesnt matter the problem is in my computer not in the modem ive already figured it out...we have a computer down stairs running off of it...and it says its giving internet...no i dont have the chipset drivers and network drivers.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you didn't install the drivers, that's most likely the issue. Go to the HP website and in the support section, search for the drivers for your model machine.


----------

